# California PEs - Notification



## DrivingSideways (Jan 10, 2008)

To those who passed the CA PE - did you get your letter in the mail first, or was the website updated first? After the board meets at the end of the month I'm going to be checking the website daily and don't want to waste my time. Thanks!


----------



## Tina (Jan 10, 2008)

I passed the PE in April '07 and I received my letter before the website was updated.


----------



## benbo (Jan 10, 2008)

Unless things change radically this year you'll have your letter well before the website is updated. It has been that way for at least the past three years. But I know that won't stop you from checking - it didn't stop me. Who knows, miracles happen.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 10, 2008)

benbo said:


> Unless things change radically this year you'll have your letter well before the website is updated. It has been that way for at least the past three years. But I know that won't stop you from checking - it didn't stop me. Who knows, miracles happen.


concur


----------



## DrivingSideways (Jan 10, 2008)

benbo said:


> But I know that won't stop you from checking - it didn't stop me. Who knows, miracles happen.


Haha! You pegged me there. I'm already checking the danm site, and the board doesn't even meet till the end of the month. I'll just wait for the snail mail. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ndekens (Jan 18, 2008)

DrivingSideways said:


> To those who passed the CA PE - did you get your letter in the mail first, or was the website updated first? After the board meets at the end of the month I'm going to be checking the website daily and don't want to waste my time. Thanks!


I already know the next available number for the EE's. So I guess I will be checking................


----------



## Monroe (Jan 18, 2008)

I received my letter first.


----------



## cocoloco (Jan 23, 2008)

Monroe said:


> I received my letter first.


Board meets tomorrow. Let the letters come-its been long enough, I am ready!

http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/board_meetings/...1-08_agenda.pdf


----------



## LXZ (Jan 23, 2008)

Last time, the website was updated just a couple of days after I got my letter.


----------



## DrivingSideways (Jan 28, 2008)

So... the board met on Thursday, letters went out from Sacramento Friday, and I should receive mine this afternoon in LA, right?  Wishful thinking too much?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 28, 2008)

DrivingSideways said:


> So... the board met on Thursday, letters went out from Sacramento Friday, and I should receive mine this afternoon in LA, right?  Wishful thinking too much?


if not today tomorrow, once they hit the mail, they get out pretty quick.


----------



## DrivingSideways (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually, I have no clue if the letters went out Friday. I was hoping, but based on my experience with everything related to dealing with the State Of California, I'm sure the process will be as excruciating and FUBAR as possible.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 29, 2008)

that was my experience aw well!


----------

